# Staff Shooters for CCA WRAPS + WANTED +



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Resume*

Will be sending you a Resume
in the Morning. - Thank You


----------



## ETR (Jan 22, 2009)

pm sent:teeth:


----------



## BIGT (Feb 10, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## solocams (May 12, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

email sent


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## wheresthebear (Sep 15, 2009)

Email sent. Thanks in advanced


----------



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

*Resumes*

*I should have posted this in the beginning,
Our e-mail address is 

[email protected]

Resumes can be sent there or in PM form here on AT.

Thank you all for your interest.

Jeff
CCA WRAPS*


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

What is your email address, I'd like to send you a resume.


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

CCA WRAPS said:


> *I should have posted this in the beginning,
> Our e-mail address is
> 
> [email protected]
> ...


That was faster than I could type LOL.


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

Email sent, thank you for the chance.


----------



## bear/abner (Feb 23, 2009)

emailed you my resume


----------



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

*A lot of good responses. 
We'll keep this thread open until Dec. 15, 2009.*


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

email sent will you start picking before then or after you get them all


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

CCA WRAPS said:


> *A lot of good responses.
> We'll keep this thread open until Dec. 15, 2009.*


Man, you must have a lot of time to read. LOL You are going to get a lot.


----------



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

asa1485 said:


> Man, you must have a lot of time to read. LOL You are going to get a lot.


That's great, all of them will be considered.

Thanks.

Jeff -CCA WRAPS


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

email sent

thanks for the opportunity 


Shakyshot


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

E-mail sent 
I use your wraps now and they are a top quality product
I would be more than happy to shoot for you thanks for the consideration

Bob Schultz


----------



## rjd (Dec 3, 2005)

damn the lobby is going to get real crowded this week. Jeff has some good things in the works . Let's keep the info coming in .


----------



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## rooster4l (Oct 16, 2007)

*staff*

Pm sent. now just waiting. crossing my fingers!:thumbs_up:BangHead:


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## poohtender (Apr 12, 2007)

Email and resume sent. Thank you for this opportunity.


----------



## bucky75 (Nov 15, 2009)

Need any in IL


----------



## rjd (Dec 3, 2005)

Jeff has been busy reveiwing everyones resumes. Nothing is final yet. There is still time guys.


----------



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

bucky75 said:


> Need any in IL


*I am looking for shooters all over North America and Canada. 

So to answer your question, Yes.

EVERY resume, and application will be reviewed and and all will be considered.

I don't care if you are Male or Female, Old or Young, ALL are Welcome to Apply.

If you have a Resume.....GREAT!

If you don't have a Resume....

Tell us about yourself. 
What kind of shooting you do.
What involvement you have with local shooting, if any. (3D, Spots, Vegas, Etc.)
Why you want to represent CCA WRAPS as a Staff Shooter.

I have received a lot of applications so far and have read every single one of them. 

This thread will remain open until December 15, 2009. 
All Decisions on Staff Positions will be an ongoing process and made up to December 20,2009. 

Thank you.
Jeff Jennelle - Owner
CCA WRAPS
*


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

Email w/ resume attached dent.

Thanks,

Chuck


----------



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

Up for the night.
:star::star::star:


----------



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

Still Looking for more Wrap Shooters.


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

E-mail sent


----------



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

Just keeping it on top.

Decisions are being made and we'll start to notify after Dec, 1. Lots of great applicants and resumes. All of them are being reviewed. 

Keep Them Coming.


----------



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Look out!!!! Bump


----------



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

Email sent
Thanks for the chance
Travis Skinner


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

up up up


----------



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

:wav::wav::wav::wav:


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

:shade::shade::shade:


----------



## wookie (Oct 11, 2002)

Email sent. Thanks in advance.

Trevor


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

Keep them coming.....Decisions are being made.


----------



## rooster4l (Oct 16, 2007)

*shooter*

when do you think we will start to know who made it? :shade:


----------



## Va bowhunter (Aug 24, 2006)

I think back on the first page it says Dec.1


----------



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## rooster4l (Oct 16, 2007)

*Sorry*



Va bowhunter said:


> I think back on the first page it says Dec.1


Sorry missed that one!:leet:


----------



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

:teeth:


----------



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

Up in the AM


----------



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

ttt


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

up one more time for the night.


----------



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

Email Sent!!


----------



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

To the Top.


----------



## Octabird (Feb 20, 2009)

Got a website?? Or product images? Company info??
Hard to back something you don't know about, at least for me it is.
Thanks.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

http://ccawraps.com/


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

:wink:


----------



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

E mails and PM s SENT OUT


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Jeff

I will be contacting you this week, I have a shop who is interested exclusively if it all goes well

Travis


----------



## wookie (Oct 11, 2002)

Got my contract. Thank-you Jeff. I am honoured to be a part of Team CCA Wraps!


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

wookie said:


> Got my contract. Thank-you Jeff. I am honoured to be a part of Team CCA Wraps!


+1 - Thank you for the opportunity :thumb:


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

Andrea and I are looking forward to represent CCA wraps this year. Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## smakdown (Dec 9, 2005)

email sent


----------



## rooster4l (Oct 16, 2007)

*email*

sent you the email address. Thanks for a spot on your team.


----------



## Frozen Tiger (Jul 5, 2005)

Congratulations to everyone that made it and thank you Jeff for the opportunity to represent CCA Wraps!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh well



Congrats to all that made it.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

TTT
As Stated This thread will be open until Dec. 15.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Still hoping!!!!!!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Re-sent email address. Thanks


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Thank you Jeff for the opportunity! I will get my contract sent in as soon as I get home!


----------



## wheresthebear (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for having on board. The contract it sent


----------



## cbright (Sep 25, 2009)

Take this to the top, great products would be honored to shoot for them


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

i have not recieved my email


----------



## dpoutdoor (Jun 4, 2009)

Thankyou Jeff, put my contract in the mail today!


----------



## Skink (Feb 24, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Glad To Be Part Of The Team.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks! Me and my son are looking forward to shooting for you!


----------



## wookie (Oct 11, 2002)

Let's get this back to the top. Oh yeah, my contract is in the mail!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Jeff. Got my contract in the mail also.


----------



## rooster4l (Oct 16, 2007)

I have not gotten my contract either. Did it come by mail or email?


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Came by email.


----------



## rooster4l (Oct 16, 2007)

nothing yet


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*I sent info for the staff a month ago & haven't heard anything.*


----------



## solocams (May 12, 2006)

*contrat*

contract sent in thanks


----------



## KOZMAN4907 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Pm sent*

Thanks for your time.
Koz


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*I know these wraps are going to look good 
on all my new Victory Arrows. Thanks Again!*


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 2500 (Dec 20, 2008)

email sent


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

Email sent to ya.

Congrats to all that have made it :darkbeer: and good luck to the rest of us still waiting.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

ttt

Anyone heard anything from Jeff lately?


----------



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

Sorry All, I've been busy....4,5,& 6AM nighs BUSY getting things lined up for CCA WRAPS and other Business.

NOTE:
Just because you have not heard anything from me does not mean you didn't make the Staff.

As stated in the Thread...
It will be open until the 15th of DEC. and ALL NOTICES WILL BE SENT OUT BY THE 20th.

Thank-you all for your intrest and willingness to help promote CCA WRAPS.

2010 is going to be a GREAT YEAR.

JEFF


----------



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

Sorry ....

I forgot to mention we just finalized another 112 NEW STOCK WRAP DESIGNS.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweet. Can't wait to pick out the ones I will be using.


----------



## Flat Line (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for the oppurtunity!!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

CCA WRAPS said:


> Sorry ....
> 
> I forgot to mention we just finalized another 112 NEW STOCK WRAP DESIGNS.




I cant wait to try CCA Wraps out!


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Pm sent thanks..


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Glad to be part of the team! 

I'll post some pics after I get mine.


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

ttt for weekend


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## crafty (Jan 5, 2007)

CCA WRAPS said:


> Sorry ....
> 
> I forgot to mention we just finalized another 112 NEW STOCK WRAP DESIGNS.


When will the products tab on the website be finished.. Im anxious to check out these new ones.


----------



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

*CCA WRAPS is NOW on FACEBOOK Wrap Pics are POSTED there for Now.*


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

How about the link?


----------



## ac777 (Nov 13, 2008)

Added you as a friend on facebook, hope to hear back about staff!


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

did you get my info


----------



## rooster4l (Oct 16, 2007)

all the way up


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

*pm sent*


----------



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all who applied for the Staff.
We are reviewing all applications and resumes. All selections will be made by Dec. 20, and notifications will be sent via e-mail or PM.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Email sent


----------



## solocams (May 12, 2006)

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

pm sent.


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

*this thread is supposed to be closed.*


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

Got my contract to day thanks for the opportunity


----------



## bagel77 (Feb 1, 2008)

just wondering if we will be notified if we didn't make it?


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Schmucky (Feb 18, 2005)

*Thanks For The Opportunity*

Contract filled out and mailed, Thanks Jeff. Happy Holiday's to all you guy's and Gal's.


----------

